# common names of uromastyx species with pictures



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

thought this would be of interest to uromastyx keepers and future keepers.

UROMASTYX ACANTHINURA:
Bell's Dabb Lizard ,Dabb's Mastigure,African Spiny- Tail Lizard,Morroccan Uromastyx.








UROMASTYX AEGYPTIA:
Dabb Lizard,Egyptian Mastigure,Egyptian Spiny-Tail Lizard.








UROMASTYX ALFREDSCHMIDTI:
Schmidt's Mastigure








UROMASTYX ASMUSSI:
Horn Lizard,Irian Mastigure








UROMASTYX BENTI:
Bent's Mastigure,Rainbow uromastyx








UROMASTYX DISPAR:
Sudanese Spiny-Tail Lizard,South Saharan Mastigure
maliensis








flavifasciata








UROMASTYX GEYRI:
Sahara Mastigure,Saharan Spiny-Tail Lizard








UROMASTYX HARDWICKII:
Hardwick's Spiny-Tailed Lizard,Indian Mastigure








UROMASTYX OCELLATA:
Eyed Dabb Lizard,Ocellated Mastigure








UROMASTYX ORNATA:
Ornate Spiny-Tailed Lizard








UROMASTYX THOMASI:
Thomas's Mastigure








UROMASTYX PRINCEPS:
Princely Mastigure,Armoured Spiny-tailed Lizard








UROMASTYX OCCIDENTALIS;
Giant Spiny-Tailed agama of Adrar Souttouf









continued in next post..................................


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

UROMASTYX MACFADYENI:
Somali Mastigure








UROMASTYX LORICATA:
Mesopotamian Mastigure,Mesopotamian Spiny-tailed Lizard








UROMASTYX LEPTIENI:
Leptien's Mastigure










information sourced from uromastyx by thomas wilms
pictures (took me ages to find) sourced from google and uromastyx by thomas wilms


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

You should request a sticky because this is super helpful.

Curty.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

took me ages too :lol2:


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

weeminx said:


> took me ages too :lol2:


 I can imagine!

Curty.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

bump...dont want this dissapearing


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

:up:Free bump.

Curty.


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

do some uros get pretty big?


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

How cool are they  Some great colours


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

great info as usual weeminx never knew there were so many different ones


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they are stunning a what a great post,i just love my two uro's to bits they are so mad.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

We have been looking for this kind of list, great work :notworthy:


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Ultra helpful for me.
I have been pouring over the web tring to find the matches for science names to common names as different people seem to use differnet ones and i was gettign confused.

Especially as i am making a decision on wha species of uro to get in the next couple of weeks.

Thank You


----------



## arzosah (May 17, 2008)

fab info weeminx, not that easy finding Uro info on net


----------



## Jack Stiles (May 15, 2008)

execellent work! I've not seen many of these pictures before. are you not including U. dispar dispar? the other dispar form?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

they are fab great colours and lovely lizards sigh wish i had a bigger house. on the plus side i am having arzosah's babies while they go on holiday that will be cool


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

davesadlerfunkaholic said:


> do some uros get pretty big?


egyptians are the biggest reaching 75cm total length


Jack Stiles said:


> execellent work! I've not seen many of these pictures before. are you not including U. dispar dispar? the other dispar form?


i didnt include aegyptia microlepsis either, due to the marginal differences, same with the dispar dispar they dont vary in looks apart from dispar dispar having white in the face,but flavis and mali's/dispar have different patterning.

i think there is around 3 not on the list but these could be added.

thanks for the comments guys,ill add the three that are missing soon as.
i enjoyed doing it glad its been of some help,so hard trying to find some of the correct species on line tho,most were titled wrong,there was a few that were sooo wrong like a crested gecko titled "acanthinura" and a few green iguanas with different uromastyx names lol
some of the pictures were that rare they wasnt even on the net.


----------



## Jack Stiles (May 15, 2008)

Hey, I thought this may be useful, the last phylogenetic tree (Amer & Kumazawa 2005). I thought it would be nice for people to see how closely related (or not!) some of the species are. not all species were sequenced as specimens of the rarer species could not be obtained. Hope this is helps!


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

i would love to know what sizes they get to  pretty please


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Free bump for a fantastic thread!


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

:lol2: This thread is ages old. I bet most of them who posted aren't active anymore.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Sticky!!!!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

wow this is an old thread......im still active lol


----------



## Helmetbolt (Jul 24, 2009)

Great info.










:no1:


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Great thread 
good to see something like this still going
I think people should post pics of their uro's on here so we can see varaition within the species


----------



## Helmetbolt (Jul 24, 2009)

This in our Hardwicki Uromastyx. She is six years old, 13.5 inches long & weighs 420 grams.



















Sleeping.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Helmetbolt said:


> This in our Hardwicki Uromastyx. She is six years old, 13.5 inches long & weighs 420 grams.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That last picture of her sleeping is so cute.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

brill picture of her sleeping! :no1::lol2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> That last picture of her sleeping is so cute.


Have to agree there Purpleskyes. Just picked up a 1.2 trio of Mali's myself, you gotta love Uromastyx's faces and their water bed bellies!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

This is Jaffa. About 18". Just before he was stolen. So beware of advertising your Uros. P


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Helmetbolt said:


> This in our Hardwicki Uromastyx. She is six years old, 13.5 inches long & weighs 420 grams.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
lmao! ... that sleeping pic is awesome, have you been giving her alcohol, she looks like she just passed out wherever she was stood haha.


----------



## Helmetbolt (Jul 24, 2009)

She just drops anywhere. Usually in her food bowl.


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

you guys know the smallest one o' these?


----------



## filecore (Jul 28, 2009)

This was such a great thread that I stole everything that's great about it... hope you guys don't mind, but it's for the greater good 

Species - UroWiki (check out the wiki project as a whole if you're unfamiliar with it - as people have said in this thread, there's a lot of ignorance and mislabeling about stuff, so anything that clears it up and brings uromastyx care into the 20th century is a good thing!)


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

*Uro thread*

Fantastic thread,

very informative.

Should be a sticky as the're becoming so popular now.

Andy


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Uromastyxman said:


> Fantastic thread,
> 
> very informative.
> 
> ...


Seconded!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

been wanting this as a sticky for ages now.hopefully someone ,somewhere will notice and sticky it for us.:whistling2:


----------



## e-lou (Sep 9, 2009)

great thread :no1: i really want some uromastyx myself but im in hull and cant seem to find any nearby? out of interest whats everyones fav?


----------



## badgerboy (Feb 21, 2009)

*Uros in Hull*

Pets & Gardens, Beverley Road, and The Garden Outlet in Dunswell both usually have them... 
One day I'll get one, but there's others to come first...
(Berber Skink, Golddust Geckos, possibly Mossy frogs...)


----------



## robert.vale (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome post!


----------

